# 2,831 Questions added to NREMT question bank in 2018 according to official annual report



## VFD (Nov 4, 2019)

*Source: **https://content.nremt.org/static/documents/annual-reports/2019_Annual_Report_National_Registry.pdf*
The PDF is also attached below but is incorrectly labeled 2019 even though after opening it says 2018 report. Silly NREMT 😂   

"In 2018, the Science and Examinations team drafted 3,896 new items* during many Item writing sessions made up of EMS educators. Of those, 2,831 were approved and added to the item log."

*items means questions because of the context and it's always used by the NREMT when talking about test bank questions. They go into further detail about their methodologies in the report and other locations on their website.    

There's some other interesting facts that seem to point to some corruption to say the least:

According to the 2018 report, their operating revenue was exactly $17,160,545 in FY 2018. The report says they only have 52 employees.
They break down their spending:

*Expenses* 

Competency $12,508,569 
General & Administrative $1,957,911 
Information $1,069,980 
Community Relations $784,161 
Research & Development $568,287 
Sales $87,721 

*Total *

$16,976,629  

WTF is "Competency"?! it's not R&D or payroll. hmmm......


----------



## ffemt8978 (Nov 4, 2019)

VFD said:


> Competency $12,508,569
> ...
> WTF is "Competency"?! it's not R&D or payroll. hmmm......


Skills testing?


----------



## Martyn (Nov 4, 2019)

I am one of only 29,240 lol


----------



## VFD (Nov 5, 2019)

Martyn said:


> Keep fire fire and EMS EMS ?


----------



## VFD (Nov 5, 2019)

my main point is that no one should feel stupid for failing the exam since it's stacked against you. how on earth are you supposed to study for 3,500+ possible questions? another gem from the NREMT website: "The exam is not taken from any single textbook or source." ?!?!? so the pearson book we used for the NREMT (by pearson) does not contain all the information for the test lmao. in what other field would you expect to not be prepared for the test by studying the official textbook? it's rediculass. 

Here's an insightful bit of info: 

"During National Registry exams, every candidate receives pilot questions that are indistinguishable from ‘live’ items. However, pilot questions are not factored into a candidate's performance. The number of 'pilot items' included on each each exam are detailed below:

*EMR:* 30 items
*EMT:* 10 items
*AEMT:* 35 items
*Paramedic:* 20 items "
so basically each test is contaminated with confusing and possibly arounius questions. they aren't counted towards the score but nonetheless add to the frustration. i wish they would simply go back to a linear test format with a set length. this was the first exam i haven't passed in the first attempt simply because it's so unpredictable. it's much worse than a few years ago and i envy anyone that got certified before they added thousands of new questions to test bank...


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 5, 2019)

Let me answer a few questions here with out qouting, so Ill go off of memory. 

"How do you study for 3,500 questions?"

Ill answer this question with a question, How do expect to be prepared for infinite patient presentations if you cant figure this one out? 

"What other career field .....something about an official textbook?"

Literally all of them. Ive seriously never heard the phrase "official textbook of plumbers". 


As far as not scoring all of the questions,thats pretty common with computer adaptive testing and is not unique to the NREMT.


----------



## NomadicMedic (Nov 5, 2019)

They could have 10,000 new questions and it wouldn’t change the validity of the test or what your base knowledge should be. The NREMT is a critical thinking test. It’s your job to reach up into that 5 gallon bucket of information that was filled up during your education, stir it up, and pull out a correct answer. It’s not a test that’s based on rote memorization. 

That the hard thing for most to grasp. If you can’t pass the test you either lack the fundamental base knowledge or you have horrible test taking skills. Both can be fixed. 

But the NREMT isn’t the enemy. Stop fighting it.


----------



## Bullets (Nov 6, 2019)

The questions, most of them, are scenario based. They may have 3500 different scenarios but they are asking you, given the information, to think critically and apply the various treatments youve learned in class. Few questions were had and fast answers, this isnt 2=2+4 kind of stuff, though there are some simple math questions on the test. Now there are some hard rules "Pulseless & apenic? Start CPR" but those a simple to remember

And at the end of the day, when people question the NREMT test i look at my current partner. A transfer FF/Paramedic from Florida, took the paramedic test cold and passed. I thought that was a good indication of how the test is if you understand how the NREMT thinks and is looking for you to think. 

There are issues with some of the questions but that is why they review them. And the preliminary questions are on the test to gauge if they are good questions, which again dont count. Theyre inculsion is designed to test them in the most realistic environment possible. This is how the test gets better


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 6, 2019)

VFD said:


> my main point is that no one should feel stupid for failing the exam since it's stacked against you.


no, it's not.   Plenty of people take and pass the NREMT every day.  It's not stacked against you, but you need to know the material to pass the exam.





VFD said:


> how on earth are you supposed to study for 3,500+ possible questions?


Are you saying there are only 3,500 possible types of EMS calls you could experience?  how can you possibly prepare for them?  





VFD said:


> another gem from the NREMT website: "The exam is not taken from any single textbook or source." ?!?!? so the pearson book we used for the NREMT (by pearson) does not contain all the information for the test lmao.


yeah, and?  this is pretty common when it comes to textbooks, as they are helping you learn the material, not just pass the test.

Also, your spelling is atrocious.





VFD said:


> in what other field would you expect to not be prepared for the test by studying the official textbook? it's rediculass.


the word you are looking for is ridiculous.  As for your question, lets see what textbooks prepare you for the Cisco exams, which are the largest providers of networking equipment in the US"  https://www.amazon.com/Cisco-Certification-Guides/b?node=379347011 there are 8 on that site alone.  lets see what nursing textbooks have.... yep, not one single publisher, and everyone takes the NCLEX.  

Also remember, the textbook is a textbook to learn from, not a study guide to help you pass the test.


VFD said:


> this was the first exam i haven't passed in the first attempt simply because it's so unpredictable. it's much worse than a few years ago and i envy anyone that got certified before they added thousands of new questions to test bank...


I took my original EMT state exam in 1998.  I took the NREMT in 2014.  passed them both on the first try

If you couldn't pass the test, because it was so unpredictable (as opposed to EMS, which is always predicable ) than it's likely you didn't know the material as good as you thought you did.  Or, you knew how stuff was done in the field, but not a lot of the why and the right way to do it.

Yes, NREMT has some bad questions, but the majority of the questions are all EMS related and, while confusing at times, fair game for a validated exam


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 6, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Literally all of them. Ive seriously never heard the phrase "official textbook of plumbers".


You sure about that?  This was published by the  The international Association of Plumbing and Mechanical Officials (IAPMO)


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 6, 2019)

I pulled plumbing out of nowhere but maybe that was a bad example.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2019)

VFD said:


> my main point is that no one should feel stupid for failing the exam since it's stacked against you. how on earth are you supposed to study for 3,500+ possible questions? another gem from the NREMT website: "The exam is not taken from any single textbook or source." ?!?!? so the pearson book we used for the NREMT (by pearson) does not contain all the information for the test lmao. in what other field would you expect to not be prepared for the test by studying the official textbook? it's rediculass.
> 
> Here's an insightful bit of info:
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a grudge against the test because you were unsuccessful in passing it.

It doesn’t matter how many new questions NREMT adds in. It is not testing to see if you can remember all of their questions in the bank. They are testing to see if you can remember certain information, understand certain topics, and can think critically.

The pilot or beta questions are still relevant to what you should know. You are not going to receive a beta question asking who the president of Zimbabwe is. Instead it will be a relevant question that they are making sure people can understand what it is asking for and making sure the answers are clear enough for there to be a good selection.

So you are saying you didn’t pass the exam simply because it is so unpredictable? That is not a valid excuse to use in the world of EMS where everything is unpredictable.

The test isn’t out to get you. It didn’t just automatically say “I’m going to make VFD fail it because I don’t like him”. It asks you questions that someone who has received that level of training should know. Then it says either you know the information or you don’t know it.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2019)

NomadicMedic said:


> Stop fighting it.



Just let it happen.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 6, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Just let it happen.


CalFire’s motto


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2019)

DesertMedic66 said:


> CalFire’s motto



You know it. Resistance is futile. The green weenie knows no boundaries.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 6, 2019)

To stay relevant OP, you shouldn't have to study for NREMT. You should pass your EMT or paramedic class and walk into your written NREMT the next day and be able to pass.


----------



## VFD (Nov 7, 2019)

Simple answer: If you haven't taken the exam within the past year, your opinion on the exam is beyond irrelevant. Many people, including instructors, have pointed out on this site that the NREMT has recently spiked in difficulty. The other point I made that everyone is ignoring: The process of evaluating and adding items (questions) to the test bank is fundamentally flawed. The Fact that, each participant reviews 10 submitted questions, inherently dictates that there will be discrepancies between preexisting questions and the new ones. Therefore, the same basic question can have different "best" answers. I distinctly remember a few easy questions that didn't provide anything close to a correct answer. i.e according to the 2015 AHA guidelines, what is the proper tidal volume during adult CPR? (hint: it's 500 to 600mL) however, on the NREMT the correct answer isn't even a possibility. their answers are something like: A. 200-300 B. 800 -1,000 C. 50 - 100 D. 200 - 500. that's not exactly what it looked like but you get the idea. And there were 10 - 20 questions like that in the sense of not having anything close to the official national guidelines.  On another note: the guy over the EMT department at the college didn't sign off on our class until over two weeks after completion because he immediately went on summer vacation. My class had 13 students including a PhD University professor, 2 ER nurses, 2 Med students, a Nuclear inspector, and other highly intelligent people. The entire class agreed that the NREMT is a total joke. 1/4 of the class passed the exam on first attempt.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 7, 2019)

VFD said:


> Simple answer: If you haven't taken the exam within the past year, your opinion on the exam is beyond irrelevant.



Dood... don't even go there... over half the people on this website are EMT/ paramedic instructors. They know a thing or two about NREMT. 



VFD said:


> that's not exactly what it looked like but you get the idea.



No... we don't... wither its right or it's not. On my NRP which I took about a year and a half ago mind you... I would get a question with two blatantly wrong answers, 1 answer that could be a possibility, and one correct answer. This whole the correct answer isn't there is complete and utter BS. 



VFD said:


> My class had 13 students including a PhD University professor, 2 ER nurses, 2 Med students, a Nuclear inspector, and other highly intelligent people. The entire class agreed that the NREMT is a total joke. 1/4 of the class passed the exam on first attempt.



Ok, now we know you're full of it... why would people already in this profession ie the ER nurses and med students be taking an EMT class. Funny thing 96% of my paramedic class (16 people) passed NRP (national registry paramedic) on the first attempt. Also, if I recall correctly 80-something % of my EMT class (20 or so) passed NREMT.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 7, 2019)

VFD said:


> Simple answer: If you haven't taken the exam within the past year, your opinion on the exam is beyond irrelevant.



Thats not how this works. Thats not how this works at all.


----------



## BobBarker (Nov 8, 2019)

Most reputable EMT programs are designed to be tougher than NREMT. 
Pretty much on the first day our instructor said, "If you pass this class, you'll pass the NREMT no problem." 
Ever heard of FISDAP? Yea, it's a little difficult at first because there can be 4 correct answers on one problem. But you have to think of what takes priority, what is a life threat or what are they most likely experiencing. 
Recent buddy of mine took an EMT class on the weekends, passed it and took the first available NREMT with very little studying, mainly memory from his recent EMT final. Passed no problem.
Stop studying for answers A and B, start studying for how to get to answers A and B. You will have so many different calls in the field that weren't textbook


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2019)

BobBarker said:


> FISDAP



I took the FISDAP to course complete my paramedic program. Personally I found it to be harder than the NRP... passed first try too.


----------



## VFD (Nov 8, 2019)

CALEMT said:


> Ok, now we know you're full of it... why would people already in this profession ie the ER nurses and med students be taking an EMT class. Funny thing 96% of my paramedic class (16 people) passed NRP (national registry paramedic) on the first attempt. Also, if I recall correctly 80-something % of my EMT class (20 or so) passed NREMT.


What a profoundly ignorant response. Let's use some critical thinking skills: Why would an ER Tech/Nurse need to get certified as an EMT? Well, because as anyone in EMS should know, it's a requirement to be able to work on a Life Flight Helicopter. Fun fact: one if the helicopters we have access to is a certified Level I Trauma Center. That's right, the helicopter's capabilities match that of a dedicated trauma center.   



GMCmedic said:


> Thats not how this works. Thats not how this works at all.


Actually, that is how it works. Sorry = [



CALEMT said:


> No... we don't... wither its right or it's not. On my NRP which I took about a year and a half ago mind you... I would get a question with two blatantly wrong answers, 1 answer that could be a possibility, and one correct answer. This whole the correct answer isn't there is complete and utter BS.


Wait.... I thought we were talking about the EMT national registry exam. My bad...



CALEMT said:


> Dood... don't even go there... over half the people on this website are EMT/ paramedic instructors. They know a thing or two about NREMT.


So, based on your poorly worded comment, I'm guessing you're in the 50% of EMS wannabes?  Great to know that half the people on here (according to you) are fakes. Ever hear of stolen valor?


CALEMT said:


> To stay relevant OP, you shouldn't have to study for NREMT. You should pass your EMT or paramedic class and walk into your written NREMT the next day and be able to pass.


Now I know you haven't the slightest clue what I'm talking about. The class does NOT prepare you for the exam. If you talk to anyone in emergency medical field, they'll all tell you the same thing.

...........................

Final thoughts before I leave this useless site forever:

1. I have 3 years experience in EMS already, and have seen lot's of f***ed up S**t : )
2. Unless you've had a loved one/family member blow their brains out while you pleaded with them not to, I have thicker skin than you.
3. I know many many paramedics, EMT's, firefighters, LE, etc. and they don't have time to waste online harassing people simple looking for answers. Are you even genuine/legitimate?  
4. Why do spend all your free time defending the NREMT? Are you on their payroll? 
5. I'm glad you all get so much genuine value added to your life by consistently seeking to humiliate anyone unfortunate enough to seek advice on this pathetic forum.      

Best regards,

An Actual First Responder


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 8, 2019)

VFD said:


> What a profoundly ignorant response. Let's use some critical thinking skills: Why would an ER Tech/Nurse need to get certified as an EMT? Well, because as anyone in EMS should know, it's a requirement to be able to work on a Life Flight Helicopter. Fun fact: one if the helicopters we have access to is a certified Level I Trauma Center. That's right, the helicopter's capabilities match that of a dedicated trauma center.
> 
> 
> Actually, that is how it works. Sorry = [
> ...


As an actual Flight Medic, there are many areas that do not require nurses or doctors to have any EMS certifications/licenses.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 8, 2019)

VFD said:


> What a profoundly ignorant response. Let's use some critical thinking skills: Why would an ER Tech/Nurse need to get certified as an EMT? Well, because as anyone in EMS should know, it's a requirement to be able to work on a Life Flight Helicopter. Fun fact: one if the helicopters we have access to is a certified Level I Trauma Center. That's right, the helicopter's capabilities match that of a dedicated trauma center.
> 
> 
> Actually, that is how it works. Sorry = [
> ...


Also as someone that actually works on a helicopter, our state has no requirement for Nurses or Doctors to be EMT's. 

I now see the genuine reason for this thread, it's all about YOU and you refusing to accept that either your instructor or yourself, failed to prepare you for the exam.


----------



## CALEMT (Nov 8, 2019)

VFD said:


> 1. I have 3 years experience in EMS already, and have seen lot's of f***ed up S**t : )



Cool story bro. 5 years as a EMT 2 as a paramedic and I haven't even scratched the surface of my career yet. 



VFD said:


> 2. Unless you've had a loved one/family member blow their brains out while you pleaded with them not to, I have thicker skin than you.



Judging by your responses I doubt it. 



VFD said:


> 3. I know many many paramedics, EMT's, firefighters, LE, etc. and they don't have time to waste online harassing people simple looking for answers. Are you even genuine/legitimate?



I don't know, are you legitimate? Furthermore if you have a simple question I'm more than happy to answer. When your first post on here is you *****ing about something thats relatively easy to pass you're going to get the responses that you've been getting.



VFD said:


> 4. Why do spend all your free time defending the NREMT? Are you on their payroll?



I'm certinaley not defending anything. I'm just stating a simple fact that it was relatively easy to pass... stressful? Yes, hardest test I've taken? No



VFD said:


> 5. I'm glad you all get so much genuine value added to your life by consistently seeking to humiliate anyone unfortunate enough to seek advice on this pathetic forum.



I'm glad you can't accept the legitimate advice that people are giving you from first hand experience. Also, if this forum is so pathetic then one must ask the question why are you even on here?


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 8, 2019)

Is it just me or has there just been a rash of new people like this on here? Also, OP, shocking that your username is VFD.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 10, 2019)

GMCmedic said:


> Thats not how this works. Thats not how this works at all.


----------



## DrParasite (Nov 10, 2019)

VFD said:


> That's right, the helicopter's capabilities match that of a dedicated trauma center.


That's pretty sweet.  I have yet to see a helicopter crew insert a chest tube.  or perform surgery.  or do a chest x ray.  But if your helicopter crews do that, I'd love to speak to a representative from that agency so I can confirm your _outlandish _claims 


VFD said:


> So, based on your poorly worded comment, I'm guessing you're in the 50% of EMS wannabes?  Great to know that half the people on here (according to you) are fakes. Ever hear of stolen valor?


Yep, that's us, all EMS wannabes.  Apparently we fooled you good, because you joined a site that is all wannabes.  Our PR person is awesome.





VFD said:


> The class does NOT prepare you for the exam. If you talk to anyone in emergency medical field, they'll all tell you the same thing.


no, it evaluates if you are able to grasp the minimum standards for the national registry EMT exam concepts.


VFD said:


> Final thoughts before I leave this useless site forever


is that a threat or a promise?  





VFD said:


> 1. I have 3 years experience in EMS already, and have seen lot's of f***ed up S**t : )


three whole years?  wow, aren't you salty veteran.... have you even recerted your EMT card yet?  Come talk to me after year 15.... 





VFD said:


> 2. Unless you've had a loved one/family member blow their brains out while you pleaded with them not to, I have thicker skin than you.


that has nothing to do with EMS, but if you saw that, you should see professional help.  Also, it has nothing to do with thick skin. 





VFD said:


> 3. I know many many paramedics, EMT's, firefighters, LE, etc. and they don't have time to waste online harassing people simple looking for answers. Are you even genuine/legitimate?


yep, that's us wannabes.  we are all pretend firefighters, EMTs, paramedics, and cops.  You have discovered our secret.   n And we never have any downtime or want to help others or socialize in EMS


VFD said:


> 4. Why do spend all your free time defending the NREMT? Are you on their payroll?


Why do you spend so much time condemning the NREMT?  did you not pass the first/second/third time?   Are you on the payroll of their competitors?


VFD said:


> 5. I'm glad you all get so much genuine value added to your life by consistently seeking to humiliate anyone unfortunate enough to seek advice on this pathetic forum.


no one forced you to join, and no one will miss you when you leave.


VFD said:


> Best regards,
> 
> An Actual First Responder


Yeah, for some reason, I think this is likely the fakest statement you have posted yet.  Don't let the door hit you on your way out.


----------



## GMCmedic (Nov 11, 2019)

Well, we do insert chest tubes (at least in the two states ive worked in), but I get your point.


----------



## Tigger (Nov 11, 2019)

This has run its course.


----------

